# Favorite Monty Python and The Holy Grail Moment



## Hanzo (Jul 23, 2008)

Or any favorite Monty Python moment at all. Mine Is the coconut migrate conversation in Grail. I also like the spam skit in Flying Circus.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

Killer Rabbit scene (Holy Hand Grenade!) in Holy Grail. I liked the "Dead Parrot" skit in the show.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

They call me... Tim.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 23, 2008)

I loved how one of Sir Robin's Men, Minstrel, always sang about him and put him down LOL. 

Minstrel: [singing] Brave Sir Robin ran away...
Sir Robin: *No!*
Minstrel: [singing] bravely ran away away...
Sir Robin: *I didn't!*
Minstrel: [singing] When danger reared its ugly head, he bravely turned his tail and fled.
Sir Robin: *I never did!*
Minstrel: [singing] Yes, brave Sir Robin turned about, and valiantly, he chickened out.
Sir Robin: *Oh, you liars!*
Minstrel: [singing] Bravely taking to his feet, he beat a very brave retreat. A brave retreat by brave Sir Robin.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

I love how Black Isles always put Monthy Python references in their games (especially Fallout).


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 23, 2008)

Favourite moment?

*ALL OF THEM.*


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

When my audience of Spamalot mimicked the actors' lines.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> When my audience of Spamalot mimicked the actors' lines.



What did they think they were watching, "The Rocky Horror Picture Show"?


----------



## Aryeonos (Jul 23, 2008)

Favorite moment would have to be...How not to be seen in flying circus. Oh but all time monty python joyfullness would be when the old people turn their buisness into a ship and attack the shiny corperations, like pirates!
that was meaning of life.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 23, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> Favourite moment?
> 
> *ALL OF THEM.*



I'd have to say the same thing.  It's hard to decide which one I like the best. Monty Python's sense of humor is still going strong after all these years. I think the one piece of the "Holy Grail" film I often like to mimic is the Bridge of Death sequence. lol


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 23, 2008)

Aryeonos said:


> Favorite moment would have to be...How not to be seen in flying circus.



Loved that bit.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What did they think they were watching, "The Rocky Horror Picture Show"?


 
Mebe. It was too much fun; you could feel everyone anticipating the line or scene. Great show all around. It seperated itself enough from the film so the price was worth it. (Then again, I didn't pay.)

As for Python, love 'em. But BBC America keeps taking Flying Circus off the shedule!


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> What did they think they were watching, "The Rocky Horror Picture Show"?



Oh dont get me started on another thread!


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Jul 24, 2008)

HELP HELP IM BEING REPRESSED


----------



## Takun (Jul 24, 2008)

"We're knights of the round table!"


----------



## maxman87 (Jul 24, 2008)

The bridge of death sequence


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 24, 2008)

What... is your name? 
What... is your quest? 
What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 24, 2008)

The part when I didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition...


----------



## Azure (Jul 24, 2008)

I love the French Tauntings, they're just so ridiculous.  Never fails to make me laugh.  Also, the entire scene that involves making the trojan horse.


----------



## Petrock (Jul 24, 2008)

God talking to King Authur, the Black Knight sequence, and the Knights who say 'Ni!'. XD


----------



## Lobar (Jul 24, 2008)

I used to like Holy Grail but I've been burned out on it entirely by its fans.  Talk about running a joke into the ground.


----------

